# Dented Frame, LBS says it is ruined, your thoughts?



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

The LBS tells me that this frame is ruined and that I shouldnt be riding it anymore. They suggest that I do the trade in program that cannondale offers which would be $850 canadian. Take a look for yourself and tell me what you think!

Thx Shawn


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*It's totaled*

I wouldn't ride that frame if you paid me!


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

It's good for slow rides around the block with the family, but I wouldn't hammer on it or take it on anything too rough.

Better to have that dent on the chainstay than the seatstay, though.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

cannondale_boy said:


> The LBS tells me that this frame is ruined and that I shouldnt be riding it anymore. They suggest that I do the trade in program that cannondale offers which would be $850 canadian. Take a look for yourself and tell me what you think!
> 
> Thx Shawn


How did it happen? Just curious...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yikes, say goodnight Gracie. . .


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

cannondale_boy said:


> The LBS tells me that this frame is ruined and that I shouldnt be riding it anymore. They suggest that I do the trade in program that cannondale offers which would be $850 canadian. Take a look for yourself and tell me what you think!
> 
> Thx Shawn


About the only place that dent wouldn't bother me would be if it was in about the middle of the top tube... but on a chainstay, I wouldn't risk it. 

Take the trade in... besides, what's $850 Canadian?? Isn't that like 12 dollars US? Sorry, just joshing our Northern Neighbors.

Russ


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

russw19 said:


> Take the trade in... besides, what's $850 Canadian?? Isn't that like 12 dollars US? Sorry, just joshing our Northern Neighbors.
> 
> Russ


Not any more...I think it's like $1 to 1.20 or so now.


----------

